# trowel recommendations



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am looking for a new 12 trowel, I have always used the stainless Marshalltown 12×4 1/2 with a very slight curve, I jus dropped it off some staging an now it's ruined. I don't really like the big hook trowels. How is the kraft trowels do they make one that has a slight curve an golden stainless? Give me some feedback fellows I need to order one now


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Guy I work with just picked up a marshalltown perma-shape golden stainless. Feels nice.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

If you want a trowel slightly broken-in or "bowed", go with our PermaShape. With our PermaShape technology, the trowel is guaranteed to maintain it's original shape throughout it's life. You won't get the "big hook" you mentioned.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I just got the kraft golden stainless steel very nice trowel


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> If you want a trowel slightly broken-in or "bowed", go with our PermaShape. With our PermaShape technology, the trowel is guaranteed to maintain it's original shape throughout it's life. You won't get the "big hook" you mentioned.


Im happy to give that perma trowel a go maybe marshaltown should give a few promotional trial trowel:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Im happy to give that perma trowel a go maybe marshaltown should give a few promotional trial trowel:thumbup:


They did, you missed that boat. Gaz got it.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Permashape 5x12 and Curry 5x12. Curry is definitely an easy trowel to use. The Permashape is challenging. It is unforgiving because it stays so flat. It will dig into your work on the edge and has discouraged many who tried mine. I love it for making dead flat fill on cornerbead but it needs a lot of finesse to work on butts with.

Hey, Marshalltown guy; my trowel has an issue. One corner got pinched under something and now there's a slight crook in that side. It's a Permashape "flat" golden SS. Can it be possibly fixed?


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> I just got the kraft golden stainless steel very nice trowel


Is the kraft trowel flat?


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

That's a tough one. You are probably never going to get it back to its original shape. I have heard of guys cutting damaged trowels down and making specialty tools out of them. I think Icerock has a bag full of modified hand tools.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

jeepin270 said:


> Is the kraft trowel flat?


Yeah mate flat 11x4-1/2


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always had a 12 x 5 Curry. Currys break in fast. Also where out fast.

I had a guy working for me who picked up a 12 x 5 craft. He didn't hang around long enough for it to break in though. I used it on a few joints and thought it was a really nice trail.

Marshalltown's are great for cement they last forever.


http://youtu.be/a_426RiwST8


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried M-town, not sure how to get the edge smooth tho, it leaves lines, tried to file it, am not happy with it, cury has always left no tracks


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I tried M-town, not sure how to get the edge smooth tho, it leaves lines, tried to file it, am not happy with it, cury has always left no tracks


I have a pretty good selection of Marshaltown trowels and never had one leave lines. I did however sort through a bunch on the shelf at supply house and found one that has a slight curve opposite that of an actual curved trowel. It makes skimming wide butts or wide patches much easier. No gouging


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

jeepin270 said:


> I am looking for a new 12 trowel, I have always used the stainless Marshalltown 12×4 1/2 with a very slight curve, I jus dropped it off some staging an now it's ruined. I don't really like the big hook trowels. How is the kraft trowels do they make one that has a slight curve an golden stainless? Give me some feedback fellows I need to order one now


I just bought a 12" x 4 1/2" kraft trowel curved. I love it so far it doesn't have the super curve like a Curry does it feels more broken in I've had alot of success with iT so far. I would definitely recommend it


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a M-town Steel 12 x 4 since 2005 and she is my best ever ! 

i bought elite kraft trowel which ended not to be flat ! and its actually meant for Plaster work so they sent me a Free trowel but it was off size 10 x 4 3/4 which made me feel like holding two hawks so , I go for M-town forever FLAT is the best IMHO.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> I just bought a 12" x 4 1/2" kraft trowel curved. I love it so far it doesn't have the super curve like a Curry does it feels more broken in I've had alot of success with iT so far. I would definitely recommend it


That's what I am looking for, I can't find a 4 1/2 12.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

jeepin270 said:


> That's what I am looking for, I can't find a 4 1/2 12.


Kraft makes one


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

marshalltown perma-shape golden stainless. 

married to this


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> I have a M-town Steel 12 x 4 since 2005 and she is my best ever !
> 
> i bought elite kraft trowel which ended not to be flat ! and its actually meant for Plaster work so they sent me a Free trowel but it was off size 10 x 4 3/4 which made me feel like holding two hawks so , I go for M-town forever FLAT is the best IMHO.


I'll take that 10" trowel off your hands! :whistling:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Give Nela Trowels a try! I ordered a second right away! i found the super flex took the place of a curve. i might give the nela curve a try some day


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> If you want a trowel slightly broken-in or "bowed", go with our PermaShape. With our PermaShape technology, the trowel is guaranteed to maintain it's original shape throughout it's life. You won't get the "big hook" you mentioned.


we call em ski jumps


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

I cant go past the golded stainless flat marshalltowns. I have two, a 12 and 14 , both 12 years old and just the most perfect setting trowels ever. They do take a while to break-in, but they also seem to last indefinitely. Very, very good. Other good trowels I have owned have been Tyzacs. Very nice, but rate the Marshalls higher.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Got The Nela 12 x 4 Stainless... 

Its good , but i still prefer my MT 12x4 " Steel", maybe coz it has been with me from 2004 so its unfair to judge between them that quick.


----------

